# Gone Missing?



## Lon (Mar 13, 2015)

This is another expression that I think about. Where did he or she go? Have they gone because we will really miss them or are they missing because they are gone? Did they disappear If we never see or hear from them again will they still be missing?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Was just discussing these with hubby today.  In the UK they say gone missing, but looks like they are saying it in the US as well.  What's wrong with just 'missing'?  

Another one that bugs me here is 'fell pregnant'. How do you 'fall' pregnant.  Another is 'take a decision'.  You 'make a decision'.  However, my husband likes to makes fun of me when I say I'm going to 'take a shower' instead of 'have a shower'.  Where ya gonna take it?  Haha.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Most are IDIOMS.   I'm gonna "make the bed"  or  "'Do' the dishes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 13, 2015)

Gone missing is another one of those wacky phrases. I know it's been used across the pond for a long time but has only been used here in the recent past. I know, I know. I'm weird.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Another one that bugs me here is 'fell pregnant'. How do you 'fall' pregnant ...



I suppose it might depend on what you fall _upon_ ... 

If you "go missing" and you return, have you "come found"?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose it might depend on what you fall _upon_ ...
> 
> If you "go missing" and you return, have you "come found"?



Hmm... we'll just use our imaginations.


----------

